# Linux mit Emulator aber welches und wie ?



## Slimer (7. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Ich will nun wieder Linux drauf schmeissen auf meinem Rechner, hatte dieses schonmal gehabt.
Nur welches Linux sollte ich am besten nutzen, und welchen Win Emulator dazu ?

Also an Games zogge ich:

Counter-Strike
C&C Generals/StundeNull
Need for Speed Underground
BattleField 1942
RavenShield
Call of Duty
das sollten die meist von mir geSpielten Games sein.

Und an anwenungen brauche ich CodeEditoren, Grafik Programme, klar alles was mit Internet zu tun hat ( Messi, ICQ trallala)

Es muss in Windows Netzwerken funzen, und nene leichtes System sollte es auch sein 

Tjo das wäre es eigendlcih auch schon 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich bald eine antwort von euch bekommen könnte,
würde dieses Eventuell auch heute schon machen.

PS: Wäre auch nett, wenn man die emulatoren mal schnell Downloaden kann, wenn Ihr mir dann einen Link dzu geben würdet wäre echt nett,
Und allgemein zu allem würde ich mich auch über Deutsche HOWtus freuen, das ich weiss wie cih was zu machen habe 

Danke !


----------



## Sway (7. Februar 2004)

Hab grad keine lust/zeit großartig was zu schreiben. Aber Spielen unter Linux: http://www.holarse.de
Da steht auch beschrieben wie man "kostenlos" an winex3 kommt. Also die CVS Version.


Nachtrag
Hier auf der alten Holarse Seite sind noch einige Spiele mehr aufgelistet. http://holarsefive.holarse.net/

Eine Linuxspiele "große" Community hat sich auch http://www.linuxforen.de breit gemacht


----------

